# Lynch`s World Champion Turkey Call Give away.



## robert carter (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a fine Lynch Box call I don`t use anymore. I really love slate calls.Its two sided and will yelp , cluck and purr with the best of them and even make some fine gobbles.


    If you want a shot at it you gotta post a tale of a Turkey adventure . Kill or not. Just the sound of a gobbling swamp Rooster is worth the trip to me.

Will draw names for a winner April 21st at 9 pm. Give some "new" Trad. Turkey hunters time to take to the woods.


   Here`s a pick of my last Turkey Kill a couple of years ago. They been laughing ever since but next week I plan on shutting one up...lol.

  Called this Turkey for two hours . I almost moved on him but decided to sit ti out. Shot him at 9 steps with a Great Plains recurve and a Muzzy Phantom.First Turkey from a pop up blind.Good Luck,RC.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

I had spotted a nice gobbler track while riding my ATV during pre scounting several weeks before season opened and I'll be honest with you. I got side tracked with some other birds and forgot about this trukey. Until one morning we ran late getting into the woods, found ourselves with day light breaking and no where near where I wanted to be. I remebered this old track , found a place to park the truck, grabbed our gear and hustled down the road to place where this creek finger came close to the road. Standing there in the middle of the road as the sun came up...trying to catch our breath, getting our gear on. Then....That sorry joker gobbled....he was right in front of us....in a tree.... right over our head....DANG IT...we had walk right under him.... It sounded like thunder it was so loud. I tried every so slowly to reach up and pull my head net down. But then I  heard him "PUTT" as he pitched out of the tree and hit the ground running a gazz..zillion miles per hour and we never saw or heard him again. I leaned over and placed my hand on the tops of my legs and said a few choice words as I listened to my hunting partner still trying to catch his breath. You see I'm 6'4" and my hunting partner back then was 5'6" . We  "RAN" a pretty good ways before we stopped to hunt, so one of my strides was equal to three or four of his.  He was give slam out...red as a beet. As he finally caught his breath...He said...Man...Yu..Sur... Like to get close to them...We both just busted out laughing..I can tell you the walk back to the truck was as slow a honey in January. I still see him every now and then and we always talk and laugh about this turkey hunting trip ..


----------



## gurn (Mar 16, 2010)

I aint got no turkey hunting stories. Just was something I never did. This year though, my boy and I have premission to hunt a freinds property during turkey season. As of now, we plan on giving it a try. My son knows a little about it. He has killed three birds in the past.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 17, 2010)

I know someone else has some Turkey tales...RC


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 17, 2010)

First time I ever went turkey hunting my buddies kept telling me to watch out for the spurs. Since I have never been around birds I really had no idea what they where talking about. That day we got on a bird took the shot and that thing was flipping and flopping all over the place. Remebering the spur thing I gave that bird 3 more rounds. After that he did'nt move much I lost the beard in the battle but he was still a nice bird. Still have the fan on the wall and since then I realized what over kill was.


----------



## gurn (Mar 17, 2010)

It was twelve am. I had been lost in the swamp for days living off pine bark and cedar twigs. I could hardly walk, do to severe frost bite on my feet and hands. The hunger pains were unbearable, causing me to sometimes see things that werent there. Thoughts of my family floated in and out on my now foggy mind. Wondering if I would ever see them again. Sometimes I would flush a small bird, and as he flew away. I would think to myself, If only I could be him. 
I knew this would be the last night I could hold out in the swamp, and thought about how, or when they would find my frozen body.
There was a full moon that night, and had I not been in such a condition. I would have thought it great how the combination of moon light on snow lit the whole area up. Just when I thought all was lost. I saw a large dark spot up in a tree. First I thought it was just my dying mind playing tricks on me. As I watched intently, I relized it was large bird of some sort. 
Getting my wrecked frozen body into shooting position was no easy task.
I thought about all the things some of my mentors, G Fred Asbell, Brian Sorrels, RC, and Chris had taught me. Bringing all these things together, coupled with the thought I was using a Fred Bear bow, that was owned by my son, and best hunting partner. I came to a shakey draw. 
I don't even remember releasing, but I'll never forget the sight of that turkey falling lifeless in the snow. Pulling out my old friend Buck, I split him open to warm my hands from his insides. Although un cooked, he made a meal fit for a king, and supplied me with enough engery to remember I had a cell phone in my pack. 
I called my wife, who said she was shopping right now and didn't have time to pick me up. After contacting my boy, even though being quite upset I took his bow without asking, said he would save me. He would be there after he was done sharpening a dozen Magnus Broadheads. It seemed like forever until he showed up, I didn't know he had to do the bleeder blades to. All said and done, it's good to have family when your in a jam. 

Well RC, I did the best I could. You said I had to tell a turkey huntin story, to be in the contest. Ya didnt say it had to be true.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 17, 2010)

*a surpise guest*

it was about five years ago that i set out on a spring tukey hunt. the tag i drew was for late may. i would be armed with a 55 pound hickory self bow that i had made, and cedar arrows tipped with zwickey eskimos. i was be sitting in a natural ground blind that i had made earlier in the year, while there was still snow on the ground. the blind was strategically located about 15 feet of the edge of a 120 acre cut cornfield that the turkeys often traveled through.
 on the first morning of the hunt i saw many birds, none within bow range, but a few just outside of 40 yards. a few nice toms, many hens, and even and occasional deer or two. it was a warm, calm, and a great day to be out hunting, bow in hand.
 about 10:00 am, i heard some racket and caught a glimpse of a flash of brown running to my my left. it ran just beyond the crest in the field making it impossible to identify, and into the woodline i was set up in. suddenly a second brown flash came into sight and this time was headed straight for me. it was a young whitetail fawn, only weeks old. behind the fawn came a large mature doe. almost instantly they where by  joined the first flash, which was the twin fawn. the three of them came to halt only about 5 feet from the blind i was hidden in. the wise old does got wind of me, probably the bug repellant i had used to combat the ticks, and gave out a loud snort. in an instant, the two spotted fawns dove into the brush and one was just 2 feet from me, hiding against the pile of brush that formed my blind. a stomp of her hooves, a second snort, and all three took off to the stand of hardwoods to my right.
 this was my first spring turkey hunt, although i never loosed an arrow, i now knew the things i had missed all the years before, by not being out there. too focused on whitetails to take advantage of the great sport of turkey hunting in spring, when the woods are just coming alive!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 17, 2010)

gurn said:


> Well RC, I did the best I could. You said I had to tell a turkey huntin story, to be in the contest. Ya didnt say it had to be true.




Gurnie........You are something else....
That right thar izz summ funny stuff


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 17, 2010)

My husband took me turkey hunting up in SC a few years ago...he was several yards behind me calling in some birds while I waited. As soon as I heard the gobbles, I propped my gun up. I was so sure the birds were coming in on my left (where the gobbles were coming from) that I never heard them fly over. Like ninjas, the birds came up on my right! Two of them!! As soon as I was able to- I switched arms real quick, but just the sight of them made me forget how to breathe. My husband was hissing "SHOOOOOOT! SHOOOOOT!!" from the spot he was sitting at. I ended up waving the end of the gun barrel at them for a few seconds (actually had both in my sights at one time!) before they took off. 

My husband walked up to me and started laughing. Said my eyes were as wide as saucers. I still couldn't breathe right. I had nightmares about those birds for weeks. WEEKS! My husband LOVED telling the rest of his family about my case of "turkey fever". 

If I recall, he went back and shot them. Or at least one of them.


----------



## fountain (Mar 17, 2010)

no trad stories from me yet, but soon......very soon.....
got plenty of other turkey stories though.
great call, i would love to take it out!


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 17, 2010)

This story is about the day that i truly became addicted to turkeys & turkey hunting. After several failed mornings, my husband was determined to put a gobbler in front of my Mossburg 12 ga. & just when i was thinking he was crazy & that this turkey hunting thing might not be for me , he blew a crow call from a ridge into a swamp on a crisp March morning at about 7:30 am. There he is my husband said. When that bird gobbled at only 100 yrds, my hair stood up on my head. That was a feeling i will never forget. We sat up right there & the chess game was on. He gobbled at every thing my husband through at him but stayed hung up at 75 yrds. Finally we put the silent treatment on him for 20 to 30 mins, then my husband changed up calles on him & he came in like he was on a string. Gobbling every step of the way. After one last loud gobble at only 25 yrds. and 1 hour & 15 mins of heart pounding. My first bird was on the ground. (10 in. beard - 1 in. spurs & 19 lbs) When the adrinalin rush finally wore off i was beat, but i knew that day that i was hooked for life & that my husband wasn't the only one crazy about turkeys.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Mar 17, 2010)

*mine*

Well last year was my 1st ever archery only year. So I tell everyone I'm going to kill my 1st turkey with a bow everyone giggles and laughs it off. Well here I am toting a double bull blind everywhere I go hunting. (to fully appreciate this find a topo map of johns mountain WMA in n.ga lol and a 300lber that won't wait one out lol) Got close but could never close the deal. Well my granddad is my hunting buddy love this man to death but he's starting to loose faith in the idea about 3 weeks in lol....

One afternoon i scout the birds on a ridge going up to roost on the mountain. I tell him I'm gonna kill one in the morn, he's all ok good luck. I'm like no no no no your going with me somebody's gotta be with me when this happens. 

Well if you remember last spring in N. Ga how it rained for like 3 weeks straight this was the wed. it started raining. So he's not jacked well we set up and wait.....and wait and wait NOTHING i'm freakin out here....we're soakin wet 400 yds from the truck. Then all of a sudden he pipes up and is like here they come.. 4 jakes.. i draw then let down like naaa i know there's long beards.... then they hit the 2nd opening so i let the wheelie bow loose.... jake flops around and here comes the big boys on a dead run! At this point the camera is on but he won't look through the lense to film. The toms start acting crazy 1 hit an opening and i let #2 go perfect hit!  

By that time the gig was up I'm hoooopin and hallerin and freakin out. jakes layin 30yds dead but big boy takes off....40 yds later there he lays... well i'm turning back flips in the flood and i look over at him and his eyes said it all. He said son I never thought i'd see anyone kill a turkey with a bow in real life. Then he cracked a grin and said I sure never thought I'd see a big ol boy like you jumpin around acting like a fool over a turkey lol..... so then i have to carry a blind and 2 turkeys out (he's too old to carrry much lol) in a down pour across the dam of the lake.... 

sorry looong story but thats my 1st and 2nd archery bird... o BTW PLEASE REMEMBER HIM IN YOUR PRAYERS>>> just had a pace maker put in after some fainting episodes. gahhh he may even miss opening day with me 1st time in 10 years!


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 18, 2010)

My first ever turkey was about15 years ago. I had never been turkey hunting before, I had been seeing turkeys from the road on my way home from work every day and decided to give it a try.
Got home early one afternoon grabed my 12 ga. and headed out.
Walked into the woods about 100 yards and there he was, scratching. I just stood there, didn't know what to do, never crossed my mind to even left my gun for a shot. After a few minutes he saw me and took off. After kicking myself I set up on a ridge and started calling, after about an hour and a half I was just about to call it quits when here come old tom walking right at me. I was surprised but waited for a good clean shot, 30 yards and BOOM!
my first ever on the ground. Ran to him and was shocked at the size, 10 1/2" beard, 1 1/2" spurs and weighed 23 1/2 punds. I had the fan and feet mounted and had smoked turkey the next day.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 18, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Gurnie........You are something else....
> That right thar izz summ funny stuff



That was a good one!


----------



## rmcatcher (Mar 18, 2010)

bitter sweet limit

Its funny, when I sat on the end of the bed this morning, I was hoping to kill a bird.
This morning they started off very vocal. To my south about 500 yds there are 4 or 5 birds that gobbled around 35 times all together. The bird I intended to set up on and call in only gobbled 3 or 4 times. Every time he gobbled a hen would cut him off. I cut her off trying to get her fired up but I dont think she was worried about me. Meanwhile, The closest bird to the north, a good 500 yds, stopped gobbling after my attempt to rile up the ladies. I know Im no hen but I still fancy myself a pretty good caller. So I could not figure why he would shut up on the roost.  I was not all that troubled by it because I was actually after the haus daddy sitting in the live oak less than 70 yds to my east. The only problem was he seemed to be very occupied on his little perch.

With this recent rain there are puddles covering the logging roads. And they make a very distinctive splashing sound when a turkey runs wide open through them. I could not believe mr tite lips from the north was comming in hot. He voiced his dominance from 15 yds and it was enough to send my craneing neck into turtle mode. out of dumb, excitement I let out a few squeky yelps that he didnt care for too much and he through on the brakes. He was now  on full caution and eased around the edge of the log pile to see what I was. He was now at 10 yds and he realized as he saw my wide eyes looking back at him that he had made his last mistake. He took it like a turkey should, Heavy and hard! His head slammed into the dirt as the 2 ounces of copper platted lead attacked the back of his neck.
All was done. My season is through.  I had shot A big gobbler 11.375 beard and 1.25 spurs and plenty of attitude to boot. Yet It still seems bitter sweet. It was way too quick ,but I had three great encounters with three nice gobblers. I am extatic about my season, But still saddend by the thought of there being 346 days until I get to chase the thunder chicken again.






<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NgFSpWXj9I4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NgFSpWXj9I4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## dpoole (Mar 22, 2010)

Had to work one opening morning till just before noon. Parked the truck and walked up the road 200 yds. Called and a bird answered right on top of me. I sat down and there he was. Had him five minutes after leaving the truck.


----------



## Just BB (Mar 24, 2010)

The breaking dawn found me standing on a high grassy knoll surrounded by mature pines anxiously awaiting the far off sound of a thundering gobble. On each side and to my front were creek bottoms of oak. This morning was the first of the season for me and started out as a whim rather than a well thought out plan of attack. Four hours earlier, I had been moonlighting at a security job and had driven the forty-five minute drive rather sleepily. After a too quick three and a half hours of sleep, I had prepared for the day. Tuesday morning found me on my knoll with a recurve in my hand, a slate call and my favorite old box call. Nestled in my vest were a small two-foot tall turkey blind and a weathered hen decoy, that probably has seen it's better days. 

A few minutes after stopping to listen in the quiet morning air my head jerked to the front of me as the first of the morning’s birds sounded his opinion to anyone that would listen. Sometimes, when you hear that first turkey of the day, you think to yourself, did that come from over there or over there? I decided it was from over there, directly in front, over the knoll, through the bottom and on the adjourning hill. Off I went, slowly to listen for more gobbles. GOOOOBBBLELE! Yep, in front of me. I kept my slow pace, working my way around the edge of a food plot and through the open pines beyond. 
GOOOOBBBLELE, 
                    GOOOOBBBLELE,
                                        GOOOOBBBLELE! 

Oh man, there are three of them. On I went. 


GOOOOBBBLELE, 
              GOOOOBBBLELE, 
                       GOOOOBBBLELE, 
                                       GOOOOBBBLELE, 
                                                      GOOOOBBBLELE!

No, make that five birds roosted directly in front of me and from the sound of it, ready to dance. Deciding that to go any further would be too risky, having to set up a blind and try to locate the perfect set up, I halted on the point of the knoll where an old roadbed circled the tip of it. Decoy in the road and me backed up ten yards with my blind up and my bow at hand, I made my first soft hen call attempting to sound as seductive as a grown man can sound. To use the word exciting would be an understatement. These birds were hot and I was pumped. My only thought was that there were five birds and I only brought four arrows so one of them was going to have a free pass. 
Problems will always pop up when you really would rather they not. Mine popped up in the form of a more seductive girl turkey that just happened to be perched between my birds and me. She started soft and yearning. Dang her for being such a Floozy. I kept up my soft calls every once in awhile. I didn't want to call too much. My best hunting bud had reminded me just thirty minutes ago via text to not call too much. His finger tappings were still fresh in my head but I'm thinking, I have to do something to put this vixen out of the game. Bring out the box call and bring on the boys. As I slid the handle across old faithful, the woods erupted in the glorious sound of extreme testosterone build up. 

Picture that I'm sitting to the right of my tree and turned to the side for a sitting on the ground bowshot. My decoy is a little to the left. Out of the right corner's of my eyes, I catch movement and soon realize it's the hen. As she approaches the decoy, out of the left corners of my eyes, I catch movement and soon realize its four Jake's sneaking in on the party. I simply cannot move, twitch, blink, or breathe. I have a hen at 10 yards to my right and four Jake's, eight yards in front of me and they are all making goo goo eyes at everything in the southeast. 
Just when it can't get any better or worse, Mr. Big number one enters the scene. Just over the small rise directly in front of me, he announces his presence. All eyes dart to him and I think about making my move on one of the Jake's. (I am more than willing to use the old adage, A Bird in the Hand....) Well that didn't work out either because hussy the hen decided that something wasn't cotton and started putting more than Lee Trevino. Off she runs toward the awaiting Mr. Big number one. Off the Jake's run the opposite way of the awaiting Mr. Big number one.

Head down in disgust at my unfortunate luck, I'm thinking of a way out of this mesh that would save my reputation if I ever had one. When to my delight, Mr. Big number one alerts me that he isn’t skeered of no hen putt by thundering out a GOOOOBBBLELE that sounded as if he was tied to my boot. Sure enough, I ease my eyes up from sorrow to find that Mr. Big number one is in all of his full glory at twenty-two yards. To say that he shops at the big and tall shop is an understatement. Why he never comes to the decoy that he is eyeballing I'll never know. Why I can't seem to bring myself to fling one in his general direction is the eighth wonder of the world. Why he decides to bring in his tail feathers and walk to my left at 15 yards but behind every tree and bush known to man is beyond my feeble imagination but that's what happened. 

Head down, still figuring a way out of this mess brings me to Mr. Big number two, Mr. Big number three, Mr. Big number four or to simplify matters, the three amigos. Trying to get MBNO back in the picture, out comes the box call. MBNO hears it and thunders back but is still walking away. The Three Amigos hear it and tell me so by taking turns double gobbling right where MBNO was. My eyes lift to see all three now in their full glory, tails spread, chest puffed. Now picture me with legs cramped from loss of blood, bow hand gripping the riser of an old Grizzly, broad head slightly shaking and frozen in time. The Three Amigos were wearing out a new path at twenty-two yards in front of me. Thinking about drawing on six turkey eyes that were on full alert was to say the least, way in the back of my mind. What was in the front of my mind was two fold. Number one, I wish I was in a full domed turkey blind and number two, I wish I wasn't sitting on my wallet. Off to the right the three go, gobbling at every rock and twig. Just out of sight and again with my head hung low, my eyes gaze upon the box call. One or two little strokes couldn't hurt. Maybe it was the excitement of the moment or the lack of time that Jasper had warned me about calling too much but I cranked on that puppy. What I didn't know was that MBNO was on his way back. If you've never had MBNO double gobble and The Three Amigos each triple gobble, you just haven't lived. I couldn't believe that I would soon have four mature birds in front of me but that's almost what happened. Instead, The Three Amigos continued toward my rear via the right side. Mr. Big Number One came back on his retreating path and blew himself up at fifteen yards to my left; only it was behind the big pine that I had sat behind so I could draw my bow in secret. With tail fan sticking out of one side and his waddles flapping on the other side, that's as good a look as I got. In the end, he again retreated the same way he had before.

There I sat, eyes lifted to the heavens, chest puffed out and wallet sore rear. I had just called in a hen, four jakes and four mature gobblers. My arrows were not bloodied and my vest was empty but my memory was full of the most wonderful, exciting day ever spent a field in search of a wild turkey.


----------



## rifleroom (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's a story of mine from my favorite hunt last season. "Well I went out this morning between floods and managed to have the boy nearly land in my lap. I guess he saw me blink or something and spooked! He went out of the field and back to the other side so I decided to wade around the edge of the field in the trees and get in front of him. Well I did get around him and was sitting on the edge of a firebreak looking at him through some brush (he was about 60 yards frmo me though the bushes)when I realized that I was being looked at too! (have you ever had that feeling that you were being watched?hehe!)I eased my head around and there was a doe that I could have spit on locked on to me. I was sitting on one side of the break and she had her neck stretched about half way across. I could have whacked her in the nose with my shotgun! As soon as I made eye contact with her she spooked, blew and ran straight at Ole Tom, and nearly made me need a change of underwear! Right about then I said I quit! Hehe! It just wasn't meant to be this morning! Story of my season! I'll be back on him Saturday!" That old Tom literally lit about three yards from me out of hs roost, AND OF COURSE, I was set up WRONG! And what made it worse, I got there at like 445a.m. so I could sneak up close to him and I still messed up! But it sure was fun . This was an awesome hunt even though I didn't kill that old Tom!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, last year was my first attempt at turkey hunting. The invite came from my big brother Muddyfoots to join the Buck Creek Gang and try my hand at taking a gobbler. I had to listen to his constant fussing that I use one of his shotguns, but I was hardheaded and demanded that I do this whole-bow or not at all.  

With much ribbing from Muddy and Fishbait over my over-preparation for this hunt, the lovely SecondSeason informed me that I did not have to buy skunk urine to cover my scent as turkeys can't smell and to be prepared to do mental battle with the most psychotic bird in the woods. 

I left about 4:00 that Saturday morning headed up to Schley County. I was dressed and ready to go except for wearing tennis shoes to drive in. I figured I'd put my boots on when I got there. I drive up, get out of the car and Muddy runs up, gives me a big hug and then starts grabbing my bow and backpack out of my car and says "LET'S GO, HURRY UP". The fact that I needed to put my boots on falls on deaf ears and I'm pretty much thrown into the back of Adam's truck and left to switch shoes and get my stuff together while doing about 80 down bumpy dirt roads.

We pull up in the woods and get out and start walking... and walking... and walking. The field opens up and Muddy steps up and puts his hand to his mouth and makes these screeching noises.  I had NO IDEA what he was doing. Bad breakfast? Lack of coffee?  We wait. I just stand in the rear wondering if I should nock and arrow and keep it aimed at Muddy or take off running. He made that crazy noise again and they apparently heard something that escaped my recognition. So Muddy motions for me to follow. I did, very quietly with distance between us as arguing with him, after hearing those crazy noises he'd just made, didn't seem like an option.  So there all three of us are, sneaking through the woods being ever so quiet, but I don't think I had the quiet thing down very well because as they seemed to glide across the grass, I found every twig and snapped it beneath my boots. All of a sudden, Muddy stops and motions for me to look ahead, he's pointing at three objects in a field in front of us and Adam and I look at each other like Muddy has lost his mind. I'm thinking "Does Schley county have a seriously extended deer season?"  As soon as the objects raised their heads from grazing and ran back into the woods, Muddy realized that a trip to the optometrist might be in order. We laughed and went on... Well, we got into the field and found a spot where I'm assuming Muddy and Adam thought the big bird might come down. We got set up. Muddy and myself behind a blind and Adam in all his camo blended perfectly with a tree next to us so he just sat and leaned up against it. Muddy fiddles with a camo bandana that I have my hair tied up in (something about covering that bright blonde mess up  ) and they start calling. All of a sudden, Muddy takes his hat off and starts beating it against his leg. I nearly jumped out of my skin thinking there must be a snake between us or a spider had crawled up his leg or he was having a  seizure or something.  I didn't know what to make of it and the look on his face said he'd explain later so I turned my bow away from him and back towards the woods. We hear the fly down and see the bird. Bird starts coming our way, but never got within bow range. Muddy and Adam are signaling between themselves that the bird is still too far for a shotgun so we just sit there quiet and waiting. Muddy finally tells me to cover my ears and lean down and just as I put my hands up to my head, Adam gets up, walks over to us and says something about the bird not getting any closer... as we watch said bird take off in the opposite direction.   

After Muddy gives a big "THANKS ADAM" and Adam apologizes, it's a little late so we head back to the Poole Plantation for breakfast and to rest up for an afternoon hunt. We're piddling around and getting ready to eat and we hear gobbling from the hill across the road. Muddy looks like a drug sniffing dog that  just found 12 kilos of illegal white powder. He grabs my backpack and blind and says "GET YOUR BOW" and takes off in one of his long-stride trots UP HILL and runs the breath out of me for what I swear was three miles.  We got to the end of the fence line and for the first time in my life, I got to see a nice sized turkey in full strut. Muddy said he probably had a hen in the woods so he calls and calls and calls. I've got an arrow nocked and we just wait it out. That bird was actually so majestic looking all blown up and strutting around at the edge of the woods. We were listening to him and then nothing. No sounds, we peeked around the trees and he was gone.  I guess he figured we weren't the real deal so he left us to finish his courtship behind the tree line. I was still on cloud nine just from seeing this bird that I wasn't even upset that he didn't come to us. I was just thankful that the walk back to the house was all DOWNHILL!  

So, we ate and sat around and Chief1941 and dpoole decided to take the opportunity to tell choctawlb's son Alex and myself about Walt. Walt is the ghost that lives in the house that Alex and I were staying in that night.  We laughed it off and I said I'd make sure all the doors were locked.  Yep, I laid awake most of the night listening to Alex snore from across the hallway and hearing every creek and noise you could imagine.  Thank God for an alarm clock going off.  I got up and while I'm in the bathroom getting dressed, I hear dpoole "Alex, you up yet? Time to get up" then "Am I gonna have to go get a glass of cold water?"  Dpoole was serious so I put the lacing of my boots in high gear and like a private reporting for boot camp, I made sure I was ready, at attention, with bow in hand in record time.  While we're standing around, Dpoole decides to ask me how many doors there are to the house. I said "TWO"  and he then shows me the third door, that I didn't lock and apparently that's the door that Walt uses to enter so he can haunt and taunt his sleeping victims.     

Muddy showed up and we all put our game face on even though you could smell the storm coming. Muddy, Alex and myself all set out to a different field and found a new turkey to entice. There the three of us sat, for about two hours, competing for the affections of a fairly young male, with a REAL hen on the other side of the field. The thunder started and our target decided that we just weren't woman enough for him so he took off to the other side of the field after the REAL hen. 

We got back just in time because the rain started and didn't let up. I packed up and drove back home to a flooded Valdosta with the realization that hunting turkeys was entirely too much work.  

THE END 

It didn't ruin me from turkey hunting though. I might have to try my hand at it again in the next few weeks.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 26, 2010)

That was ALMOST the truth, Bugsy...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> That was ALMOST the truth, Bugsy...



Just glad I didn't have to pony up any bail money.


----------



## jigman29 (Mar 26, 2010)

My 6 year old son was wanting to try turkey hunting so I decided to take him.We heard the turkey gobbling at sunnup and set him against a huge oak.I told him not to move and make sure he didn't shoot too far at the bird,I set up about 50 yards behind him and started calling and he came in like he was on a string.Well. he was coming and soon as he popped up over the hill BOOM he shot the turkey about 40 yards out with his single shot 20 and the turkey came flopping and running strait toward him and he grabbed the turkey by the neck and the fight was on.By the time I got over there and wrung his neck the poor boy looked like he had won the lottery,he was grinning from ear to ear even though the bird had beat him half to death.lol It was a pretty small bird but it might as well have been a booner buck.when I got it home and skinned it all I could find was one pellet had hit it right beside the eye,I guess it had disoriented the bird enough so it didn,t know what was happening but it made for a good show and a great story.


----------



## 3d foam killer (Apr 2, 2010)

well it was a great morning. a lil misty perfect weather. and i was in butts county hunting i get set up under an old red oak tree. almost as soon as i get settled in i cud hear them in the distance. i have the old raspy hen diaphram in and i make a morn. call and there tlkin back to me!! well as the day went on iv heard a few gobbles and i decided to pack up and move to a new location bout the time i have the gun on my back i hear a gobble rite behind me i turn around and there he was tht big boss gobbler id been fooled by for 2 season. i got my gun ready and get out the diaphram call and start tlkin. he made it hrd to get him in there but  sure nuff were he came i new he cudnt resist the ol' decoy. he comes in bout 35 yrds and i hit em with a few yelps. GOBBLEEEEE!!!!! and again another few and yet again GOBBLEEEEEE!!!!! i get em in to around 28 yrds and id had enough i rise my gun and he caught me and there he went. i was thinkin man iv lost him but i came back the next weekend cuz a bird with about a 10 and a half in double beard i cnt give up now. so i set in the same spot and this time he cme in without me callin any. i wanted to c wat he wud do without me tlkin to em. well he sees the decoys i have out and comes up to em and pretty much attacks em. well i wasnt gonna let em slip there my fingers again and also i had my gun ready to rock this time. put the bead in the middle of his neck and tht wud b his last gobble he wud make. i finally bagged a very nice bird. tht was a hunt of a life time. he had 1 in a hlaf in spurs a 10 in beard and a 6 in beard. i was very excited it wud b my first double beard. well thts my story so if i win contact me at 404 452 6899. there some greeat stories on here


----------



## Avid Archer (Apr 2, 2010)

I was thinking about this hunt just the other day and thought I'd share.  I've had gobblers not come in for a lot of crazy reasons, but this was a first.

  Probably been 12 years ago now, a buddy of mine who managed a cattle farm nearby told me about a big flock of birds he had been seeing on a regular basis. Being the  generous person I am, I offered to call in a bird for him since he had never killed a turkey, and if we were lucky maybe two would come in and we could do one of them 3-2-1 SHOOT kinda deals.

  Well a few days later my buddy calls me and tells me he wants to go that afternoon, so of course I drop what I'm doing to oblige. Since these bird had not been fooled with and were used to seeing his truck drive through the pastures, thats how we located them. Sure enough there was a flock of about 35 birds including 3 longbeards, six or eight jakes, and way more hens than I wanted to compete against.

  My plan was simple, I new it was going to be near impossible to call those gobblers away from all those ladies, so I decided we would set up in a woodlot where we might intercept them on thier way to roost. Once comfortable I let out a lost hen call and of course it was met with deafening silence, but I knew it was plenty loud enough for them to hear so we sat tight. Soon one after another hens started to appear over the crest of the hill, then jakes, then the longbeards. I did my best lost hen call again this time it got thier attention, all three sounded off.

  They continued to slowly feed in our direction, the nearest hens 50 yards out and the gobblers maybe  75, just about the time when I thought we had these in the bag, every single turkey eyeball looks in our direction. Something had spooked the cows and about 40 of them came running up behind us, stopping and looking back in the direction they had come. Then I heard this sound, one i had never heard in the woods before, kind of a roaring sound. It would roar a few seconds and quit,roar a few seconds and quit. Needless to say the turkey were freaked out too at the sound of the roaring monster. Seconds later that flock of birds busted like a covey of quail, going in all directions. Disgusted we stood and looked behind us to see the brightest yellow, hot air balloon you have ever seen rising above the tree tops. Why anyone would be takeing off in a hot air balloon an hour before dark is beyond me, but there was no time to dwell on our bad luck.

  When the birds busted I noticed one of the gobblers fly off by himself, or so I thought, so we took off in his direction of travel. We found him in the next pasture over in full strut with one hen. The birds were between us and the next nearest roosting spot, and I knew we would never get ahead of them in time. I told my buddy it was time to get some dirt under his belt buckle, he just looked at me like i was crazy, and told me to go ahead. The gobbler was strutting back and forth on a little terrace in the middle of this 40 acre pasture. There was a 20 foot wide blackberry briar patch about 30 yards from the terrace he was on, so i got that briar patch between me and him and bellycrawled about a 100 yards to get to the briars. Once there I started to purr and sure enough here he comes, struttin in to see who is on the other side of the briar patch. 

  I just love the smell of burnt shotgun shell powder in the spring, especially when things don't go as planned. He was not a giant by any measure, only about 16 pounds, inch spurs, but he had a double beard 10" and 5".  The moral of the story is even if you encounter a stampede of cows, or a roaring yellow monster, don't give up, and make it happen.


----------



## karlfishing (Apr 2, 2010)

I went turkey hunting for the first time last week, and while i didnt see any turkey i did see 2 deer. now, when i go deer hunting i have no trouble seeing turkeys??????I used my stepfathers box call and would love to have my own call! btw, my stepfather took a 28.4 pound turkey last week in north georgia and shortly after it was gutted by the neighborhood taxidermist we found out it qualified for the state 2nd place record! 2 years old and a little over 9 inch beard


----------



## DePhil (Apr 2, 2010)

My greatest turkey tale is old, old, old!!!!  I was 16 (it was 1968), hunting in Guana River WMA (between St. Augustine and Jacksonville) with my father and grandfather.  Early morning had been nothing to even think of (at that time in Florida all seasons opened the same day-small game, turkey, deer, wild hog) and I had not seen or shot at anything.  I was walking a firebreak back to the car and stepped around a bush and there were 3 turkeys in front of me.  I quickly jumped back behind the bush , peeked through it, and saw them heading for parts unkown.  I gave chase, hoping to get close enough for a shot.  Message #1 to self-you can't out run a turkey!!!

After lunch, I was full, it was chilly (late November), and I had found a nice pine tree to lean up against-I promptly fell asleep.  Sometime later, I awoke with an uneasy feeling, like I was being watched.  I opened one eye, and looked around.  There about 25 yards away was a turkey feeding.  Since all seasons were open, my father had told me to put a high base #6 in the chamber for turkey, and 00 buck in the magazine (I was shooting a Model 12 Winchester)-2 shells only so you could slip the appropriate shell in for back up, #6 for a turkey, 00 for a deer or hog.  I eased the gun up, drew a bead on the birds head (no clue as to sex), pulled the trigger, and CLICK!!!!!  Nothing happened!!!  Ever so slowly, I ejected the #6, slid the 00 into the chamber-the bird hadn't moved-aimed again for the head, and fired.  That turkey threw back it's wings and headed for away, very, very rapidly.  Message to self #2-don't aim for a turkey's head when you have only 9 pellets to work with.  It seems the misfire was a shell my grandfather had saved from the late 40's.  I was not allowed to hunt "big game" with any of those hand-me-downs again.  Very frustrated, and a little PO'd as well, I decided to go squirrel hunting with low brass 7 1/2's, reloads.  I was easing along the firebreak, when I heard a squirrel in the overhead branches.  I swung around, ready to shoot, and out flew a turkey.  I shot and down he came, a 16 1/2 pound jake.  About the time he hit the ground, I had my foot on his neck.  I was now a "real turkey hunter", my father had not killed one yet at 52, but I had.  So I can proudly say I have 2 species toward my Turkey slam, an Osceola and an Eastern, as long as y'all let me count my accidental squirrel/turkey.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 3, 2010)

Traveling East on Redbud Road this morning I noticed that daylight was coming a little earlier than I expected. The Good Lord had painted the eastern sky with gray clouds which had beautiful red colored bottoms. I couldn't help but to ponder the old sailor's adage of "Red sky in the morning, sailor's warning" and recalled the forecast for rain.

I was only minutes away from my club but didn't get inside my blind until 7:30, a good half hour after fly down time. As I climbed the ride leading up to the rear of my blind I heard a hen putting on the opposite side of it. I got inside the blind making all kinds of racket with the plastic flap door and peeked out one of the front windows. There she was about 30 yards away and still putting her head off telling any others in the area to BEWARE.

Things calmed down fairly quickly and at 8:15 I heard my first unsolicited gobble. It came from just over a rise on one of the ridges that leads back to my blind but was a good 200-300 yards away. I let the gobbler know I was around with some yelps from my Scott's Cutter. He didn't answer back but I was OK with that and went into the wait and see mode. A half hour later I spotted two mature toms coming over and down the rise. I got a good look at them through my binoculars and both were sporting some heavy long beards. My heart started beating faster even though they were still 100 yards out. I watched as they slipped off into the huge draw out in front of me and i never saw them again. I was grateful just to see them and felt good I had at least got them to come a good ways to check me out.

About 11:45 I had two hens come in for a visit after I had clucked a few times on my slate. While they were there a large piece of machinery of some sort was running and made a very loud clang which caused on of the hens to jump and a gobbler sound off to my left. I had no idea he was there and could not see out of that side of the blind. The hens left back towards where the gobbler was and a half hour later I yelped on the box call which caused him to gobble again but this time he was directly behind me a few hundred yards.

I called it a day at 1:15 to go pull a game camera card and head back home. It was  an awesome morning!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Apr 20, 2010)

gonna draw tonight because I may be out of town for a couple of days....cutting out the names now.RC


----------

